# Medical Qualifications for Support Personnel



## Modulus (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello,

In regards to support personnel for SOF, are said personnel upheld to the same medical standards that are applied to SOF? In particular, I am trying to find an answer to the above question regarding NSW computer/IT personnel.

For reference, Google returned a NAVY document detailing requirements for the Tactical Information Operations program that is attached to Naval Special Warfare.
http://www.public.navy.mil/bupers-n...an/1000/1300Assignment/Documents/1306-984.pdf

Item five in the above document states "(5) For TAC-EW/TAC-CNO – satisfactorily complete physical screening test (COMNAVSPECWARCOM R242019Z JUN 04)."

The reason for my inquiry, is that I am red/green color vision deficient. I am unable to pass the PIP test and my ability to pass the FALANT test is questionable at best. Would my color vision deficiency prevent me from serving in a NSW direct support IT/computer role just as it would prevent me from serving as a SEAL?

Note - I am currently a civilian and not serving in the US military. I am considering the military as my next career move and in doing so, attempting to find information on opportunities that might be available to me.

Thank you


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 20, 2012)

Have you asked a recruiter?


----------



## Brill (Feb 20, 2012)

Modulus said:


> The reason for my inquiry, is that I am red/green color vision deficient. I am unable to pass the PIP test and my ability to pass the FALANT test is questionable at best. *Would my color vision deficiency prevent me from serving in a NSW direct support IT/computer role* just as it would prevent me from serving as a SEAL?


 
Yes, it would for a DIRSUP role but not sure about the rear element.


----------



## Modulus (Feb 21, 2012)

lindy said:


> Yes, it would for a DIRSUP role but not sure about the rear element.


Thank you for your response.  I suspected that my vision deficiency would be an issue!


----------

